# كيف تكتب رموز غير موجودة ...



## kalimooo (18 يونيو 2010)

* كيف تكتب رموز غير موجودة *​
على لوحة المفاتيح وبدون برامج مثل ½ ™©

  Alt + 0 1 4 1
لكتابة الحرف (چ)

Alt + 0 1 4 4
لكتابة الحرف (گ)

Alt + 0 1 4 2
لكتابة الحرف (ژ)

Alt + 0 1 2 9
لكتابة الحرف (پ)

Alt + 0 1 6 2
لكتابة رمز المجموعة الخالية (¢)

Alt + 0 1 8 9
لكتابة الكسر (½)

Alt + 0 1 8 8
لكتابة الكسر (¼)

Alt + 0 1 9 0
لكتابة الكسر (¾)

Alt + 0 1 8 5
لكتابة الأس أو القوة 1 على الرقم ، مثال: (¹10)

Alt + 0 1 7 8
لكتابة الأس أو القوة 2 على الرقم ، مثال: (²10)

Alt + 0 1 7 9
لكتابة الأس أو القوة 3 على الرقم ، مثال: (³10)

Alt + 0 1 6 3
لكتابة رمز (£)

Alt + 0 1 6 4
لكتابة رمز (¤)

Alt + 0 1 6 5
لكتابة رمز (¥)

Alt + 0 1 4 3 3
لكتابة الرمز (™)

Alt + 0 1 6 9
لكتابة الرمز (©)

Alt + 0 1 7 4
لكتابة الرمز (®)
[/FONT]


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 يونيو 2010)

*حلوين كتيييييييييير...
أشكرك مشرفنا المبارك
الرب يبارك خدمتكم.
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 يونيو 2010)

*حلووين قوووي استاذي

اول مره اعرفهم وجربتهم

شكرا ليك​*


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (19 يونيو 2010)

*عاوزين الواحد يتعود عليهم عشان يكتبهم بسرعه
ثانكس كليمووو​*


----------



## kalimooo (29 يونيو 2010)

abotarbo

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## tasoni queena (2 يوليو 2010)

شكرا كليمووووو للموضوع الرائع

هيفيد كتير فى الدراسة​


----------



## مورا مارون (2 يوليو 2010)

حبيت كتير 
يسلمو كليمو


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (2 يوليو 2010)

ولعمل علامة الصليب

alt+ 0134=†


شكرااا على تعليم الرموز 


​


----------



## kalimooo (8 يوليو 2010)

*
اوكى يا كوكى

شكرا لردك*


----------



## kalimooo (8 يوليو 2010)

*tasoni queena

يس
والروعة في مرورك وتشجيعك*


----------



## kalimooo (8 يوليو 2010)

*مورا مارون

تكرمي يا ستنا*


----------



## kalimooo (8 يوليو 2010)

*Bnota_Zr†a

اهلاً فيكي

نورتي*


----------

